# Favorite Powder Blush?



## Indian Barbie (Mar 12, 2007)

My favorite is Orchid Sheen/Roseland. It's not available anymore though.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 12, 2007)

I think there is another post like this in the MAC Chat somewhere.

I love Fab and Breezy.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 12, 2007)

oh I just wanted to know what the women of colour shades are favorites.


----------



## n_c (Mar 12, 2007)

sunbasque...its the only one I own...lol


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 12, 2007)

Fab because like n_c it is currently the only MAC blush I own.

But i plan to change that this week. so we shall see what my new favorite will be


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 15, 2007)

I like ambering rose b/c it's the first MAC blush I ever bought and it's the one I wear when I feel like doing a concealer/powder/mascara day.

I own lovecrush and peaches too, but don't use them nearly as much...


----------



## trangB (Mar 15, 2007)

I love well-dressed and Pinch O' Peach. They're amazing!!!


----------



## Lady_V (Mar 15, 2007)

Mmm...funny, I dont have a favorite, but I do like Ambering Rose and Dollymix a bunch.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 15, 2007)

My favorite blushes are not MAC. They are NARS: Mounia, Crazed, Lovejoy and Gilda.


----------



## TheMinx (Mar 17, 2007)

NC45-50 here and these are my faves:

Mac Sweet As Cocoa
Mac Goddess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Milani Mango Tango
Nars Outlaw
Nars Crazed


----------



## calbear (Mar 17, 2007)

My absolute favorite now is Fab from barbie.  the gold shimmer in it is perfect for darker skin tones.  Not ashy and has a great color payoff


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 17, 2007)

MAC Raizin
MAC Harmony
Nars Outlaw

I chop and change my blushers all the time ..feel like trying out Fab from the Barbie range now!


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 20, 2007)

Fab Blush from BLM


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_My favorite blushes are not MAC. They are *NARS: Mounia,* Crazed, Lovejoy and Gilda._

 

The bolded one is on my wish list


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 20, 2007)

NARS orgasm.
just bought it recently becuase of the all the positive reviews.
LOVE IT! its soft and glowy.. like i've just had an orgasm. hahahaa.
im just glad it dosn't me look clown-y.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think I have owned just about every blush from MAC that would show up on darker skintones. Here are my favs:
Blunt (my very first ones, it's lived for about 5-6 years now)
Gingerly
Rose Quartz
Springsheen
Loverush
BUT, these are the ones everyone else my complexion seems to love that I just couldn't get to work for me:
Ambering Rose
Raizin
Breezy
I think it's cuz they are too cool toned.


----------



## lavnder (Apr 1, 2007)

MAC- Format!


----------



## kiannack (Apr 1, 2007)

I have yet to buy any blushes from MAC but my favs are NARS Taj Mahal (cream) and Bobbi Brown Currant which I am obsessed with.


----------



## Pretty (Apr 1, 2007)

MAC Peachykeen <3


----------



## carinapieries (Apr 2, 2007)

NC30

I love:

Trace Gold
Sunbasque
Springsheen
Buff
Margin
PeachTwist

I never did get on with NARs blushers. Sin looked awful on me, really dark and muddy looking. Tempted to try Orgasm but not sure if it will show up.


----------



## ebonyannette (Apr 2, 2007)

NW55
my favorite is Peachtwist
I also like Nars Mounia and Taj Mahal they are awesome.

my wishlist for MAC powder blush is Dollymix, Raizin, Format and Blunt


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 2, 2007)

Margin- first MAC blush I ever owed
Pinch Me
CoyGirl-ok....


----------



## sunsational (Apr 4, 2007)

MAC sac
NARS exhibit A is my absolute fav!
MAC raizin
One revlon one...dont know the name. lol


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm a C7 
MAC: Loverush, Flirt & Tease, Fab, Harmony, Raizin, Sunbasque, Slave
to Love, Eyeshadow Texture makes a great blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Clinique: Mysterious Mocha
NARS: Lovejoy, Sin


----------



## sushiiflower (Apr 15, 2007)

NC40 & I love:

Peaches
Mocha
Cashew/Rosewood Duo
Desirous
Dollymix


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I just bought bobbi brown's Clementine and I am in LOVE. I think blushes now are my new passion!


----------



## Taj (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carinapieries* 

 
_NC30

I love:

Trace Gold
Sunbasque
Springsheen
Buff
Margin
PeachTwist

I never did get on with NARs blushers. Sin looked awful on me, really dark and muddy looking. Tempted to try Orgasm but not sure if it will show up._

 

I'm NC 30 as well.  should try orgasm! ! !


----------



## bocagirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Nars Mounia


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm nc45/50 and I love:
sweet as cocoa
desirous
sunbasque
dollymix
fab
loverush 
NARS
exhibit A
sin
mata hari


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Well I just bought bobbi brown's Clementine and I am in LOVE. I think blushes now are my new passion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love this blush!!  It makes me glow and it's nice to know that I am not the only one.  You should also try the Peony, best pink matte blush in the world!!


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

I just brought FAB and I love it


----------



## tania_nia (Apr 29, 2007)

NC 40

Margin-for a casual look

Gingerly-for a sheer look esp when I'm going to the office. 

Barbie Loves MAC Beauty Powder in Pearl Blossom- I use it as blush and wear it for those days when I totally don't want to be taken seriously!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Apr 29, 2007)

I love Raizin, Peachykeen and Loverush


----------



## Graziella*K (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm NW15 and I love : 

- Margin
- well dressed
- fleur power
- lovecrush
- foolish me
- desirous
- BP pearl blossom

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

ok so i have alot of blushers !!but im gonna share with you guyz my favorite blusher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, its M.A.C *Pink* *Venus  *eye shdow..I JUST LOVE IT !!


----------



## StphVal (May 20, 2007)

I'm a *NC42 *and my favs are:

   Peachtwist
   Peachykeen
   Margin
   Shooting Star MSF
   Trace Gold
   Sunbasque
   Ambering Rose
   Springsheen
   Fab
   Glissade MSF
   Amber Lights e/s (believe it or not)
   Bronze colour creme
   Pleasureful

P.S. Wow that's alot lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 20, 2007)

I'm C7 and I really love Loverush, Flirt & Tease, Plum Foolery, Raizin, Harmony, Fab, Nars Lovejoy. I have others, but these are the ones I reach for the most.


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Well I just bought bobbi brown's Clementine and I am in LOVE. I think blushes now are my new passion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm very pale (lighter than NC15) and even I love and wear Clementine. Great blush!


----------



## iluvmac (May 22, 2007)

NW20/25 and my favourite blushes are:
-Melba
-Flirt&Tease
-Style
-Well Dressed


----------



## applefrite (May 22, 2007)

I love Tenderling , Petalpoint , Sunbasque , Fleurry . 
In other brands : Miami Beach of Cargo , Orgasm of Nars .


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm very pale (lighter than NC15) and even I love and wear Clementine. Great blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Interesting! How does BB Clementine compare to MAC Goddess from Raquel?


----------



## elektra513 (May 23, 2007)

I want to add Nars Orgasm to my list. At first I thought it might be too light for my skin (NW43), but it's not. Very natural with a goddess shimmer/sheen to it for me. And adding it on top of other shades to highlight looks pretty nice as well.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 23, 2007)

Nars Orgasm and whatever blush came with The Cupcake Quickie Chronicle by Too Faced (it's like a super bubblegum pink). 
I have yet to try any MAC blushes though :X


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 24, 2007)

After reading all the raves for Fab blush I finally got my hands on one and I absolutely love it. I've been using it almost every day. 
I also got NARS Taj Mahal and it gives a gorgeous glow! 

You guys are making me debate whether to give Ambering Rose another try or not.


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 25, 2007)

Not too many fans of Dollymix huh??  I'm slightly offended!


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Not too many fans of Dollymix huh??  I'm slightly offended! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had it and gave it to my lil' sister. I had a hard time making it work and when I thought I wAs ready to retry it...I went to get it and my manager slapped my hand and said...why would you get that color! that's a no no for you. lol. 
i wish i could see a photo of you wearing it!


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 28, 2007)

Oh my gooooooooooosh!  Tell the manager she is LOOOOOOSER!!!!   lol I'll have to take a pic for ya! It's gorgeous on women of color!  It's a sheertone so it's easier to wear than everyone thinks!   

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I had it and gave it to my lil' sister. I had a hard time making it work and when I thought I wAs ready to retry it...I went to get it and my manager slapped my hand and said...why would you get that color! that's a no no for you. lol. 
i wish i could see a photo of you wearing it!_


----------



## stefania905 (May 28, 2007)

nc42

margin--1st MAC blush owned....but i sold it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



peachykeen
dollymix


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Oh my gooooooooooosh!  Tell the manager she is LOOOOOOSER!!!!   lol I'll have to take a pic for ya! It's gorgeous on women of color!  It's a sheertone so it's easier to wear than everyone thinks!_

 
Yeah, if I call her the "L" word I'd be so fired. LOL. 
I know all about dollymix I just dont know if I can work it. Pretty please...take a photo! I need reassurance that I need to repurchase this!!


----------



## Conner (May 28, 2007)

well, i like dollymix, but my favorite blush is don't be shy, perfect for my nw 15/20 skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:
sorry, i did not see this thread was in beauty of colour *veryashamed*


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_nc42

margin--1st MAC blush owned....but i sold it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



peachykeen
dollymix_

 
Did you like Margin? I'm trying to swap for it.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 6, 2007)

I think I have half of the MAC blushes!!
But my favs are:
Gingerly
Pinch Me
Dollymix
Sunbasque

For a bold look:
Frankly Scarlet
Deep pink

NC43


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Oh my gooooooooooosh!  Tell the manager she is LOOOOOOSER!!!!   lol I'll have to take a pic for ya! It's gorgeous on women of color!  It's a sheertone so it's easier to wear than everyone thinks!_

 
I'm wearing Dollymix on my pic on my website, on the right hand side of the site.  Hope you can see it!  You need it!!!!!!!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jun 15, 2007)

I have become OBSESSED with Nars "Taj Mahal" blush.  It can be a bit frightening at first because of its' orange tone, but it's BEAUTIFUL on dark skin.  I need to find an everyday blush from NARS now.  I think NARS has the best blushes.


----------



## kboogie007 (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* 

 
_I have become OBSESSED with Nars "Taj Mahal" blush.  It can be a bit frightening at first because of its' orange tone, but it's BEAUTIFUL on dark skin.  I need to find an everyday blush from NARS now.  I think NARS has the best blushes._

 
I totally agree with you...I love NARS blushes.  Let me know when you find an everyday one from them.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lavnder* 

 
_MAC- Format!_

 
Yep I've been using this for the past month constantly. I forgot I had it!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 16, 2007)

I LOVE Dollymix blush!

It's beautiful on darker complexions.  I really cannot believe your manager would even say that to you.  That person obviously has no idea about how this color POPS on your deep skintones.  I think it's a great blush for us.  I use it every day and it has to be one of my favourites.


----------



## nycDiva357 (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* 

 
_I have become OBSESSED with Nars "Taj Mahal" blush. It can be a bit frightening at first because of its' orange tone, but it's BEAUTIFUL on dark skin. I need to find an everyday blush from NARS now. I think NARS has the best blushes._

 

Ok...I think I'm gonna have to follow ur advice. Last time I went to Sephora to get my Mounia (a personal fav) and saw Taj Mahal, without even picking it up... I was like um..thats kinda scary..may work for some..but not for me.....but seeing everyone here talk about how Fab it is, i might have to go play around with it!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Conner* 

 
_well, i like dollymix, but my favorite blush is don't be shy, perfect for my nw 15/20 skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:
sorry, i did not see this thread was in beauty of colour *veryashamed*_

 
no no everyone is welcomed!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 17, 2007)

Preach girl! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I LOVE Dollymix blush!

It's beautiful on darker complexions.  I really cannot believe your manager would even say that to you.  That person obviously has no idea about how this color POPS on your deep skintones.  I think it's a great blush for us.  I use it every day and it has to be one of my favourites._


----------



## Chopy (Jun 17, 2007)

I love Mac Petalpoint, it the perfect blush for me


----------



## nunwek (Jun 18, 2007)

bobbi brown: plum (a pinkish plum) , cranberry (brownish red)
mac: ambering rose 
for my orangey type blush I bought fashion fair pearly paprika but I think I"m going to return this and try nars taj mahal since there have been such positive things said about it.


----------



## Toya (Jun 19, 2007)

NC45 here.

My fave blushes are:
MAC Dollymix, Peachtwist, Raizin, Fleur Power
NARS Orgasm
CARGO Panama, Coral Beach BeachBlush, Gold Coast
Bobbi Brown Coral, Apricot
Laura Geller Blush n Brighten Golden Apricot, Berry


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 21, 2007)

Clinique cupid, Prestige raffia or Bourjois Delice de Poudre 52


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Oh my gooooooooooosh!  Tell the manager she is LOOOOOOSER!!!!   lol I'll have to take a pic for ya! It's gorgeous on women of color!  It's a sheertone so it's easier to wear than everyone thinks!_

 
It is so bright a bubblegum pink, I have always been discouraged by MA's when I look at it.  Maybe I will give it a try though...


----------



## mochabarbie (Jul 19, 2007)

Sweet as Cocoa


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_It is so bright a bubblegum pink, I have always been discouraged by MA's when I look at it.  Maybe I will give it a try though..._

 
I picked up Dollymix yesterday, it's hot so thanx for the suggestion ladies! 

P.S - Am I the only one that Fab didn't work for?  I feel left out....


----------



## MsButterfli (Jul 23, 2007)

i just bought fab yesterday, so far im loving it, i also have dollymix, gingerly, peachykeen and another i cant remember off hand...i swear in dept stores the lights make everything different but when i get home in regular ole light i dont see squat lol


----------



## NARSlover (Aug 2, 2007)

My faves are all NARS (surprise) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Orgasm (of course)
Mata Hari
Sin
Mounia
Angelika
Deep Throat
Desire
Exhibit A

and

Lovejoy


I don't need that many blushes, but I just LOVE Nars, and love their packaging even more....I'll have to try Taj Majal...being Indian you'd think that was the first one I grabbed


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 3, 2007)

i really like NYX Sand


----------



## frocher (Aug 3, 2007)

Nars- 
Sin 
Orgasm
Angelika
Serato
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac-
Cubic
Pinch-o-peach

Smashbox-
soft tints, all of them are gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I really like blush.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Nars- 
Sin 
Orgasm
Angelika
Serato
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mac-
Cubic
Pinch-o-peach

Smashbox-
soft tints, all of them are gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I really like blush.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too.  At last count I was at 21 MAC blushes and counting.  I'm going through a blush & bronzer phases right now.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 3, 2007)

i have stila's lillium convertible color, nice when blended out. and that was my first blush. i just bought #2, sincere sheertones blush and i am loving it. nc40-42


----------



## d n d (Sep 5, 2007)

I like Sweet as Cocoa...I have heard some good things about Blunt but for some reason the color looks kinda of ashy in the pot.  How does it look on?


----------



## captodometer (Sep 6, 2007)

Been using MAC Format, Raizin, and Ambering Rose since moving to New Zealand a couple of months ago.

I love Taj Mahal, but it's winter down under.  Won't be able to wear it for a couple more months because I won't be quite tan enough to pull it off easily.
I normally have very yellow-orange undertones, but I tan towards something more red.  Which is good, because Taj Mahal is very very orange.  I can look like a gigantic shimmery pumpkin during the winter if I'm not careful


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I like Sweet as Cocoa...I have heard some good things about Blunt but for some reason the color looks kinda of ashy in the pot.  How does it look on?_

 
I would love responses to this becuase I just began a blush obsession!!! I bought Ablaze and LOVE it so now I am curious about brown/tan shades but I am concerned about how they will look on my NW 45 skin:  Blunt, Coppertone, Margin, and Emote have caught my eye.

Anyone purchase Emote?  How does it look on dark skin....I need to know soon since it's LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## makeba (Sep 12, 2007)

My first blush purchase was sweet as cocoa and two weeks later it fell and broke into pieces
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i now have raizin and margin and i love them both together. margin is very light so i use it as a highlight


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 12, 2007)

I love my Margin!  It was the first one I bought, and I still love it


----------



## ndn-ista (Sep 13, 2007)

Pinch Me!!! I have used Ambering Rose--a little too red for me, and one peachy/shimmery one which was nice, I think it was Sunbasque (something like that). But as of now Pinch Me is my favorite.


----------



## squasheebla (Sep 13, 2007)

goddess from raquel, desirous from nocturnelle, peaches, dollymix


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 13, 2007)

I always seem to grab Fab from the Barbie collection, Mocha, Sweet As Cocoa and Stray Rose for some reason. I have others, but those are my favorites.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *squasheebla* 

 
_goddess from raquel, *desirous from nocturnelle*, peaches, dollymix_

 
I keep forgetting about that one.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Sep 23, 2007)

My FAVES are NARS!! I have:

Orgasm
Torrid
Outlaw

I'd LOVE to get my hands on Sin, Amour, Deep Throat and something more matte pink (Desire maybe?) HECK I want em all!


----------



## aziza (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been wearing Mata Hari a lot nowadays. Love it!


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 1, 2008)

I love sunbasque, peachykeen, dolymix, and flirt & tease


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet as Coco is the only one i have, and i love it.


----------



## macheriecoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lavnder* 

 
_MAC- Format!_

 






 me too!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 1, 2008)

*peaches + blunt is my fave combo*


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 1, 2008)

The deeper, gold based NARS shades like Sertao, Oasis, Luster.  ...Sin.....stuff like that!


----------



## PrettyInPink101 (Feb 3, 2008)

im an NC44 and my favorite blush is plum foolery... even tho its on the plum side.. it shows up as a natural pinkish flush, and looks supre natural on me. although, i am on the hunt for a more peach toned blush >_>


----------



## RaynelleM (Feb 5, 2008)

I have Coppertone, Peaches, Sweet as Cocoa, Plum Foolery, Dollymix and Breath of Plum and love em all but I esp love mixing/wearing them together to get different looks ... I'm loving the combo of Peaches & Coppertone w/ a lil bit of Sweet as Cocoa right now!!


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 6, 2008)

.........lovely


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 25, 2008)

MAC Gingerly
MAC Peaches
MAC Dollymix (I almost ran from the store in terror when the MAC artist asked if he could apply this on my face...I reluctantly let him and fell in love. I never thought a brown chick like myself could wear that color. Lesson learned.)
NARS Orgasm
MAC CCB in Virgin Isle


----------



## kalikana (Apr 5, 2008)

I only have Hipness, Fashion Frenzy, Secret Blush and Alpha Girl (if you count that as a blush). I just got Alpha Girl yesterday so I haven't played with it yet, but I LOVE the other 3 I have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking of getting a NARS blush though. I wonder which one would look good on me?


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, I'm allergic to my favorite blushes of all time...NARS!

These were good while it lasted though:

- NARS Exhibit A
- NARS Outlaw
- NARS Sin

Now, I've switched to MAC and Shu.  I'm loving all the new MAC BPBs!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 6, 2008)

At the moment I'm loving these EM blushes in Apple and Sunday Brunch.
They're the only blushes I've been using for the last few weeks!

Edit: They're mineral makeup though so I don't know if that counts as powder


----------



## honeebee (Apr 14, 2008)

Joyous, Peaches, Sweetness, Slave to love, Goddess, Overprint, Gingerly, Mocha, Coppertone


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2008)

Fleurry, Pink Swoon and Don't Be Shy, BPB Shy Beauty and Sweetness


----------



## amber_j (Apr 14, 2008)

I love love love Ambering Rose! It gives such a polished finish to my look when I'm wearing full makeup. I want to try Sweet as Cocoa now (originally thought it would be too dark) and I'm going to hunt down Fab given so many people have rated it highly... lol


----------



## Winnie (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't get enough of blushers but my top 3 are Springsheen, Mocha and NARS' Mata Hari.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_MAC Raizin
MAC Harmony
Nars Outlaw

I chop and change my blushers all the time ..feel like trying out Fab from the Barbie range now!_

 
Ok ..since my last post I've acquired Fab and it's okay but Loverush is my fave..I love, love LOVE that blusher! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I dunno WHY I put down MAC Harmony and Nars Outlaw as I don't even have Outlaw and don''t even use Harmony that much ..I must have gotten my post crossed with sumthin' else!! Weird.

I have a few BP blushers on my list at the mo ...a girl can never have enough blushers!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Ok ..since my last post I've acquired Fab and it's okay but Loverush is my fave..I love, love LOVE that blusher! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dunno WHY I put down MAC Harmony and Nars Outlaw as I don't even have Outlaw and don''t even use Harmony that much ..I must have gotten my post crossed with sumthin' else!! Weird.

I have a few BP blushers on my list at the mo ...a girl can never have enough blushers!_

 
I love blush too!

I haven't used my Loverush in a while...I just may use it tomorrow!


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm in love with the beauty powder blushes. My favourites are eversun and secret blush.


----------



## neezer (Apr 17, 2008)

Ambering Roseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee is the BEST!


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0o_r0qish* 

 
_Sweet as Coco is the only one i have, and i love it._

 

me too! Though I'm also loving NARS mounia


----------



## sweetface (Apr 24, 2008)

NARS Taj Mahal, i just got mounia today and I realllly like how nice and natural a flush it gives me


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 27, 2008)

Cantaloupe - Pro color... I just love neutral shades and this was the perfect one. 
Joyous from the Beauty Powder collection

Then I got two L'Oreals true match blushes which are my favorite! I need to find MAC dupes of them, eventually.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 27, 2008)

Fashion Frenzy, EverSun, & Hipness are my 3 current favs


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Fashion Frenzy, EverSun, & Hipness are my 3 current favs_

 
GlamYOURUs, I don't have any of these blushes, but after that "hot ass" tutorial of yours I may need to take a look at these. HA HA!!!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_GlamYOURUs, I don't have any of these blushes, but after that "hot ass" tutorial of yours I may need to take a look at these. HA HA!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha thank youuu. But honestly, I am picky when it comes to blush colors. I like them bright but I also like them sheer. 
Dollymix was my first blush but I never really fell in love with it. Its too bright and shimmery for me.  Then I bought Don't Be Shy from Barbie, and it was the only blush I used, so light and soft. I still love it but I don't use it much because I don't want it to run out. lol The fafi ones are gorgeous and the new BPBs - Sweetness, EverSun, Serenely (use a light hand for this one).


----------



## midget (Apr 29, 2008)

BE Glee! I never used it and just kept it stored till like two weeks ago. It's such a pretty natural color with no shimmer. Perfect for naturally blushed cheeks!


----------



## NaturalT (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midget* 

 
_BE Glee! I never used it and just kept it stored till like two weeks ago. It's such a pretty natural color with no shimmer. Perfect for naturally blushed cheeks!_

 
Ditto on the BE Blush! I like the Im Amused Rouge since it was the first blush I purchased lol and it looks great! I wish the staying power was longer but i really enjoy the MAC Other Worldly blush which is a nice gold color. My new fav is NARS cactus flower cream blush but hey, its not a powder lmao!


----------



## damsel (Apr 29, 2008)

right now i'm loving mac's *feeling* beauty powder blush


----------



## Danapotter (Apr 30, 2008)

Ambering Rose gives me this lovely natural glow and slims down my face! I can't wait to buy more blushes, they are great since I finally can apply it correctly!


----------



## nids (May 11, 2010)

Nars - Desire
Mac - Sunbasque


----------



## angelynv (May 11, 2010)

GINGERLY!! Stays on for hours, suitable for every day use - perfect.


----------



## Senoj (May 11, 2010)

Springsheen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's beautiful. It's peachy but it has gold flecks in it. The gold flecks gives your skin a beautiful glow. Everytime I wear it people tell me I'm glowing and they ask why. I tell them it's my blush! Margin is a close runner up to Springsheen in color. 

Plum Dubois is my next one it's a pretty color varaiton when you get tired of the peaches and roses.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (May 11, 2010)

I'm NC40 and I loveeee Trace Gold!  I jumped on the Peachykeen bandwagon, too, but it looks great on me!  I went through a couple of Sunbasque.  Enough Said (LE) is another one of my favorites.  

Long ago I was NC42 and I was in love with Format!

I cannot get Orgasm to work for me if my life depended on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I looked like a clown and it stained my poor 187!


----------



## vintageroses (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_I'm NC40 and I loveeee Trace Gold!  I jumped on the Peachykeen bandwagon, too, but it looks great on me!  I went through a couple of Sunbasque.  Enough Said (LE) is another one of my favorites.  

Long ago I was NC42 and I was in love with Format!

I cannot get Orgasm to work for me if my life depended on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I looked like a clown and it stained my poor 187!_

 
I need to get Sunbasque!!! haha sooon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's weird because i'm NC45 & Orgasm works for me! I usually apply another blush first though & usually it's my 'highlight' colour but i have used it on it's own & it's fine! I used a 129 though. 

I love plum foolery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & Ripe peach (can't get enough, sorry LE!)


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh I have feel back in loooove with Sweet as Cocoa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This blush really gives a very warm and natural glow to my cheeks!

I also love Flirt n tease and Ambering Rose!


----------



## she (Jul 22, 2010)

love thing is my absolute fav. it is SO intense but the color payoff is excellent- just kinda a blush worth having imo.

regarding l/e i am a total stan for ripe peach. it's seriously the only item i would ever want to dupe- usually with l/e's once i've had one i move along to the next item.


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 22, 2010)

My fave is Mac's pink swoon.

After reading all the comments, I might have to try well dressed and/or dollymix!

My blush palette consists of:
- Pink Swoon
- Frankly Scarlet
- Peaches
- Harmony
- Tenderling
- -

I really like my blushes matte... but maybe well dressed and dollymix are worth the try? I do wear something like petticoat msf as a blush every now and then...

Is well dressed different enough compared to pink swoon???


----------



## mturner0516 (Jul 22, 2010)

X-Rocks, Peachykeen, and Sweet As Cocoa......


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 23, 2010)

My favorite blushes are:

1. Mac Superdupernatural
2. Mac Azalea
3. Nars Crazed


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jul 26, 2010)

If you ever have the chance to get your hands on Rock and Republic for a good price, there blushes are awsome. I bought two from hautelook.com in X-rated and Allnighter. I have been wearing Allnighter since I recieved it. Its a orangy color with shimmer (lighter than Taj Mahal), and X-rated is a matte fushia color. 

I also found Nars Crazed (which is discountinued) and I'm so happy I did. I was wearing that everyday until I recieved my Rock and Republic stuff.


----------



## angelynv (Jul 28, 2010)

GlamYOURus - where is this tutorial of yours?? dying to see it ! x


----------



## Dar (Jul 28, 2010)

Nars Orgasm !


----------



## kittykit (Aug 28, 2010)

MAC Cubic, Peachykeen, Dollymix, Get-Away Bronze and Nars Deep Throat are my favourites.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm loooooving R&R Spank.


----------



## Inamorata (Aug 30, 2010)

NARS Orgasm, Super Orgasm and Mata Hari
MAC Mocha, Coppertone, Pinch Me, Eversun, Superdupernatural

I use Sweet as Cocoa as a contour colour.. love it! Sunbasque and Ambering Rose have never worked on me.. despite the many raves!

NC44 for reference


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ that's sad! I love ambering roses! 

Plum foolery, dollymix & fun & games.


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 30, 2010)

More recently been loving Format! <3


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 19, 2010)

On a Mission Bpb, as well as Lovejoy and Superdupernatural mineralize blushes.  My summer blushes have to be sheer and forgiving in this heat.

When the heat breaks and my tan fades, I'll be back to my other loves, Merrily and Love Thing mineralize blushes, as well as Lovecrush ( long discontinued) and NARS Taj Mahal. I have CARGO Panama and Polynesia on the way, and I have a feeling that one of them will be my default blushes into winter. NW47-50ish in the summer, for reference.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 20, 2010)

I love MAC's format and band of roses

I also adore NARs' taj mahal and albatross


----------



## afulton (Jan 30, 2011)

[h=3]*Here are some of my favorites:*[/h] [h=3]NARS-Lovejoy, Crazed, Albatross, Exhibit A, Torrid, Taos, Taj Mahal[/h] [h=3]MAC-Breezy, Ambering Rose, Format, Sweet as Cocoa, Love Rush, Dirty Plum, Gingerly, Dolly Mix[/h]


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Jan 30, 2011)

Right now I'm loving using Red Brick eye shadow on the cheeks. But as far as an actual blush goes I LOVE... Optimistic Orange Creme Blush, Sweet as Cocoa, Raizin, Notable, All's Good, Dollymix, Blunt (for contour), Dirty Plum, and Blushbaby,,,


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Mar 29, 2011)

My blush palette must have are:  Sweet as Cocoa ( everyday) Format (my fav for bronzer) Blunt (contour) Raizin  Notable (Luv It) Blush baby Peach Twist  (peachy) Tippy (hello kitty LE beauty blush) Rule and Red Brick eyeshadow mixed ( OMGeezzy gorgeous orange for WOC) Two Virtues Mineralize blush (my fav pink blush for spring/summer)LE Dirty Plum Nars - Sin/Casino duo    (Mac NC50/NW44)


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nars Torrid


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Mar 31, 2011)

I love MAC Mineralize blush in Lovejoy... I wear it at least 3 times a week. Been wanting to pick up Sweet As Cocoa, Breezy an Peachtwist


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Mar 31, 2011)

Rock & Republic does have beautiful blushes. Shameless and Bedroom are my faves


----------



## Snootus0722 (Mar 31, 2011)

I love Mac Peaches and Warm Soul and from Nars, Madly and I just picked up Lovejoy. I hope it works for me.


----------



## lexielex (Mar 31, 2011)

LoveRush, Fleur Power and Springsheen are my top 3.


----------



## makeupwork (Apr 12, 2011)

hum... that is a hard one, but I do like BeachBlush, Gold Coast
  	Bobbi Brown


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 19, 2011)

Bobbi Brown blushes are the jam!  I love Apricot.  I swoon just thinking about it.  Cranberry and Russet are great too.  I don't see Russet on the Bobbi website, so it must be d/c'd. but Tawny is a suitable dupe, although it's lighter, so it's better for lighter WOC.  Bahama Brown is also nice and very unique. I honestly don't have another blush like it and that's saying something.  From MAC I use Pinch Me and Raisin all of the time.  Format, Plum DuBois, and Spaced Out are other favorites.  NARS's Amour is also really great (or Glida).  I love all of the CARGO blushes that are appropriate for my skin tone, Laguna and Topeka especially. 

  	ETA: MAC Pro blushes in Burnt Pepper and Salsa Rose are A++++, love, *love* LOVE them.  I am also really liking Darkly My Dear as of late, it's more Fall than Summer, but great for barely there makeup days.


----------

